# another bull red



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

manage to land me another bull red on the fly the other night from my kayak. this was my 3rd fish on a fly and 3rd bull red on the fly lol great fight love sight casting them!


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

What wt is that rod/reel?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

8 weight


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

great catch man! I sure hope one like that is in my near future :notworthy:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome catch man!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Bet that was fun of the fly


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone looking to sell a hobie pro angler? I am extremely interested.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Cliphord you should check out the new hobie pro angler 12 thats coming out. The seat fold back so u can stand there and the area in front of the seat i flat to strip on.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Impressive. Were you on a light? What fly did he eat?


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

*saltwater fly reel brands*

Can anyone suggest a good saltwater reel brand other than Orvis? I am looking for a new rod/reel combo. Prolly 8wt. I want something pretty beefy because i'm looking to hook some larger AJ's on a fly rod again. I got a video on youtube called "AJ on a fly rod" no big deal. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am about 4 months from coming home and getting into the gulf again. I want to build my pro angler package and go fishing again!


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Check out the Lamson reels. The finish and drag design are both excellent for saltwater. http://waterworks-lamson.com/ Check out their video that describes the reel designs


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Great Catch!


----------

